# موضوع مهم وحبيت اقوله هنا (تحذير للبنات)



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 أبريل 2010)

_موضوع مهم وحبيت اقوله هنا لان اكتر الاعضاء بيدخلوا الترفيهى _
_المهم _
_الموضوع ضيق خلقي بس بنشره لتعم الفايده على الجميع واتمنى اذا شفتو الصوره 
تعذرووووني لانه صدق ضاق خلقي من تصرفات الشباب الطائش 
يا كثر ما تكلمنا بالمنتديات


وبحب يعني اوجه رسالتي 

للبنااااااااات 
عييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب

وللشباب 
حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 

اسيبكوو مع الصوورة 
وخلاص 






















































































ايواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

عايز ايه
مش قلناا ممنوع الصغاار 






















اعوز بالله يا اخي 




















































طيب 

قول معاياا 
والله ما انا داخل الموضوع مرة تانيه 














































والله اني مش صغير

























































































__طيب اهي الصوورة 





































اهي اهي اهي اهي_
_




_


_:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:


_


----------



## *koki* (5 أبريل 2010)

la wlahy


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> la wlahy


 احم
نورتى كوكى:66:


----------



## *koki* (5 أبريل 2010)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2010)

*


شكرا جدااا
هههههههههههههه

رائع

*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 أبريل 2010)

يابت فكرت انا قولت حاجة غلط خلتينى اقرا الكلام تانى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> شكرا جدااا
> ...


 هههههههههههه نورت الموضوع استاذى


----------



## marmora jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

اممممممممممممم
تعرفي يا بت انتي كنت عارفة انه مقلب
لما لقيت الصورة طولت كده
بس الصورة دي عيب
فعل فادح في المنتدي الترفيهي
وامشي بقي الساعة دي من قدامي يا بت​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اممممممممممممم
> 
> تعرفي يا بت اني كنت عارفة انه مقلب
> لما لقيت الصورة طولت كده
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى يابت يامرمرور


----------



## سامح روماني2 (5 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه ده طلعوها بره المنتدي دي ايه الخيانه دي ههههههههههه


----------



## dark_angel (5 أبريل 2010)

*تصدقى بجد دى قلة ادب و المفروض الشباب ياخدوا بالهم من تصرفاتهم و بلاش طيش هههههههههههههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجميل ده*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 أبريل 2010)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه ده طلعوها بره المنتدي دي ايه الخيانه دي ههههههههههه


 هههههههههههههههههههه
متقلقش قريب وعلى ايد البت مرمر
هههههههههههه
نورت


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 أبريل 2010)

dark_angel قال:


> *تصدقى بجد دى قلة ادب و المفروض الشباب ياخدوا بالهم من تصرفاتهم و بلاش طيش هههههههههههههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجميل ده*​


 ههههههههههههههههههه
نورت استاذ درك 
الله يسلمك
بس تصدق ان حضرتك او مرة تنور موضوع ليا انا هعمل ميون موضوع زى ده عشان حضرتك تنورنى


----------



## dark_angel (5 أبريل 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> نورت استاذ درك
> الله يسلمك
> بس تصدق ان حضرتك او مرة تنور موضوع ليا انا هعمل ميون موضوع زى ده عشان حضرتك تنورنى


* بجد ده انا يزيدنى شرف انى ادخل موضوع تكونى انتى عملتيه*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 أبريل 2010)

dark_angel قال:


> *بجد ده انا يزيدنى شرف انى ادخل موضوع تكونى انتى عملتيه*​


 ميرسى ده من زوق حضرتك بس


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2010)

كنت عارفة ومتأكدة انه مقلب

لا يلدغ مؤمن من جحر مرتين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واللى اتلسع من شبرا ينفخ فى المعادى​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل ياتاسونى منورة


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2010)

يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
ايه اللى بيحصل دا ايه اللى انا شوفته دا
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا ياعاشقه

​


----------



## kanisa-dude (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكوره على الصور 
hhhhh


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقيني ابقل ما اقرأ كنت متأكد انه هذار 

شكرا يا عاشقه البابا


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> ايه اللى بيحصل دا ايه اللى انا شوفته دا
> هههههههههههههههه
> شكرا ياعاشقه​


 على رائ البت مرمورة فعل فادح فى المنتدى الترفيهى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
العفو


----------



## just member (6 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههه

*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 أبريل 2010)

kanisa-dude قال:


> مشكوره على الصور
> hhhhh


 نورت\ى الموضوع


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 أبريل 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صدقيني ابقل ما اقرأ كنت متأكد انه هذار
> 
> شكرا يا عاشقه البابا


 ههههههههههه
نورت يارومانى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أبريل 2010)

ياااااابت أنتى يابت :t26:
مش تقولى ممنوع للبنت ذات البراقة :t23:
اللى هو أنا يعنى leasantr
ههههههه
شكرا يا صغنـــــــنة ياللى ضيعتى براقتى:t32:
ههههههه​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *ههههههههه*​


 نورت جوجو


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ياااااابت أنتى يابت :t26:
> 
> مش تقولى ممنوع للبنت ذات البراقة :t23:
> اللى هو أنا يعنى leasantr
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياكبيرة:nunu0000:


----------



## ماجو2010 (7 أبريل 2010)

[QUOTE











_اهي اهي اهي اهي_
_




_


_:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:_

[/QUOTE]



_يا بنتى دى صورة لأم وبنتها_
_يعنى حنان الأم_
_هههههه_​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (7 أبريل 2010)

صح يا ماجو

اية البرائة دى يا بنتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## ماجو2010 (8 أبريل 2010)

صح صح صح صح
ديمآ البرائه دى موجودة
:yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 أبريل 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> [quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


_يا بنتى دى صورة لأم وبنتها_
_يعنى حنان الأم_

_هههههه_​[/quote]
 ههههههههههه
نورتى ياماجو ياعسل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 أبريل 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> صح يا ماجو​
> 
> اية البرائة دى يا بنتى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 هههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياجميلة


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 أبريل 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> صح صح صح صح
> 
> ديمآ البرائه دى موجودة
> 
> :yaka::yaka::yaka:​


 نورتى ياعسلية


----------



## maria123 (18 أبريل 2010)

عن جد عيب


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أبريل 2010)

maria123 قال:


> عن جد عيب


 هههههههههههه
نورتى ياقمرة


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
كلام صحيح

مشكورة


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههه 
جميل 
شكرا ليكى​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> كلام صحيح
> 
> مشكورة


ههههههه
نورت كليمو


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 أبريل 2010)

ههههههه مرورك الاجمل نورت





kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> جميل
> شكرا ليكى​


----------



## grges monir (29 أبريل 2010)

*انا قلت النت بطىء ومش بيظهر بسببة صور*
*هههههههه*
*انا سافرت لاخر الصفحة عشان الاقى حاجة واخيرا ربنا كرمنى بعد تعب*
*قكرينى  عاشقة لما الاقى موضوع ليكى هنا مش ادخلة ههههههههه*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (2 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *انا قلت النت بطىء ومش بيظهر بسببة صور*
> *هههههههه*
> *انا سافرت لاخر الصفحة عشان الاقى حاجة واخيرا ربنا كرمنى بعد تعب*
> *قكرينى  عاشقة لما الاقى موضوع ليكى هنا مش ادخلة ههههههههه*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مش هفكرك


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى يا عاشقة حبيبى
زهقتينى شغالة انزل وبعد كدة طلعت دى
ماشى لك مقلب 
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2010)

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى يا عاشقة حبيبى
> زهقتينى شغالة انزل وبعد كدة طلعت دى
> ماشى لك مقلب
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياقمرة تعيشى وتاكلى غيرها


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​


نورتى ياعسل


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2010)

*حرام عليكى دنا ايدى وجعتنى من كتر النزول بالماوس بس قولت مدام فى الترفيهى يبقى مقلب *
*اقولك نصيحة بس ماليش دعوة من عواقابها من المشرفين نزليه فى العام وبعد ما يصطدموا وياخدوا المقلب ينقلوه بس انا ماقولتش حاجة بقى ههههههههههههه*
*لو ازرقيتى ولا حاجة ماليش دعوة ههههه*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *حرام عليكى دنا ايدى وجعتنى من كتر النزول بالماوس بس قولت مدام فى الترفيهى يبقى مقلب *
> *اقولك نصيحة بس ماليش دعوة من عواقابها من المشرفين نزليه فى العام وبعد ما يصطدموا وياخدوا المقلب ينقلوه بس انا ماقولتش حاجة بقى ههههههههههههه*
> *لو ازرقيتى ولا حاجة ماليش دعوة ههههه*


هههههههههههههههههه
نصيحة جميلة جربيها وانا بعديكى علطول
هههههههههههههه
نورتى


----------



## toty sefo (5 مايو 2010)

*لالالا بجد حلوه *​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 مايو 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> *لالالا بجد حلوه *​


مرورك الاحلى


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 مايو 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بما إن انا كنت عارفة انها مقلب بس مقلب حلو d:​_


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بما إن انا كنت عارفة انها مقلب بس مقلب حلو d:​_


انتى الاحلى ياجميل
نورتى


----------

